# What Is Your Favorite Ethnic Food/Restauarant?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It used to be easy. We had the old standbys. Now we have many new discoveries to explore. There is Italian, Chinese, French, Mexican, Thai, Japanese, Korean, Peruvian, Cuban, Brazilian, Mongolian, Middle Eastern, Caribbean and Jewish. I might have forgot some.

That doesn't even include some of the now popular regional US food.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

There's a middle eastern place run by a couple of Afghani's up the street from me - LOVE that place. They are a little racist though, they aren't nearly as nice to my friends as they are to me, lol.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Without doubt thai.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You just reminded me, Ashley. I forgot Indian food. I enjoy curry a lot.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geez, lee! maybe someday i can travel the world (or even the US) and just eat (no calamari though...) and founder myself.....until then, i just try to cook it myself, hahaha.

my favs so far: greek, italian, scandanavian, spanish, thai.....etc., etc., etc


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Without doubt thai.


What number "heat" do you choose? I'm usually 3-4 on a 5 scale.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> geez, lee! maybe someday i can travel the world (or even the US) and just eat (no calamari though...) and founder myself.....until then, i just try to cook it myself, hahaha.
> 
> my favs so far: greek, italian, scandanavian, spanish, thai.....etc., etc., etc


Crap I forgot a whole segment of the world. German, Greek, Spanish, Scandinavian and in South America, Chilean.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> There's a middle eastern place run by a couple of Afghani's up the street from me - LOVE that place. They are a little racist though, they aren't nearly as nice to my friends as they are to me, lol.


Lunch is on me when I get there!:smile:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Tex-mex!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Lunch is on me when I get there!:smile:


Awesome, that's another big perk of the place - it's cheap too. Best gyros in town IMHO.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Japanese is out. Try never to go to an Italian restaraunt even though I eat a lot of it. If you are excluding a good filet, prime rib, or rib steak with a baked potato and salad, I guess I would go to Chinese or Mexican. Haven't had many dishes of either I didn't like. Get a real craving for curry tomato beef chow mein on a regular basis. I like VietNamese food also.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Tex-mex!


The best Mexican food I ever ate is in Oaxaca (****** pronunciation wahaca) Mexico. Oaxaca is a city in southern Mexico that I drove through when I was driving a car to Costa Rica. I spent a week there waiting for car parts.

No Costa Rica is not a island. That is Puerto Rico.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What number "heat" do you choose? I'm usually 3-4 on a 5 scale.


Yeah Im about the same. For me I still want to be able to taste the flavour. Too hot and you cant taste anything.
Red curry beef and penang beef are my two fav curries. Pad thai noodles are great as well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!Merican hot dogs and apple pie!! :-D
Just about anything BBQd! \\/ \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Without doubt thai.


Me too, my favorite.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The best Mexican food I ever ate is in Oaxaca (****** pronunciation wahaca) Mexico. Oaxaca is a city in southern Mexico that I drove through when I was driving a car to Costa Rica. I spent a week there waiting for car parts.
> 
> No Costa Rica is not a island. That is Puerto Rico.


Oh yeah, Mexican food is a staple in my diet. Enchiladas rock! Best place in the world for them is a place called Rodolpho's in Sierra Vista/Ft Huachuca Arizona. 
Then there's Tacho's down near Naco, AZ - excellent food as well. Then there was the gut wagon I ate off of down in Nogales, Sonora, Mexico - made my friends sick as hell but didn't bother me a bit. Then again, I can drink the water there and it doesn't bother me either. 

Mexican food up here, 3 Margaritas isn't bad, but there's a little corner shop someone showed me recently that is excellent as well, like Del Taco something something, I forget the name. 

I could easily live off of Mexican and Middle Eastern food.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Indian, Thai, Mexican and Greek among others and food from the Carribean and Middle East.

The only recollection I have of German food on my travels was of huge quantities of beer and plates of pig trotters.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with Thai - the delicate blending of flavors and artful presentation just amaze me.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I love to eat, there are very little ethnic foods that I dont enjoy. However, a rare ribeye grilled on my own grill with BBQ baked beans and an ear of corn with an ice cold beer will always be my favorite!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Texas BBQ followed closely by Tex-Mex.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

American.... specifically Southern BBQ

Otherwise Japanese or Thai


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Indian followed closely by Mexican. Thai, Chinese, love Greek souvlaki and Turkish kebabs...and of course French food. Japanese has to be the most tasteless food I've ever eaten, I'd go through about a half bottle of soy sauce with every meal.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Indian followed closely by Mexican. Thai, Chinese, love Greek souvlaki and Turkish kebabs...and of course French food. Japanese has to be the most tasteless food I've ever eaten, I'd go through about a half bottle of soy sauce with every meal.


Sushi?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sushi?


 
Yeah, but only small amounts at a time with PLenty soy sauce!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Yeah, but only small amounts at a time with PLenty soy sauce!


I enjoyed sushi from the first time I had it. I mix that green horse radish with the soy sauce and dunk away. Sushi purists say it isn't appropriate to mix but that's the way I like it.

All you can eat sushi trains are starting to get popular here. They put the sushi on a conveyor and you grab whatever you variety you enjoy as it passes by the counter they seat you at..

The fist time I had that was in Seattle and noticed a new one was advertizing a grand opening in Spokane.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That's pretty much how I eat it, with both radish and soy sauce. It's ok in small doses, ordinarily I wouldn't thank you for it.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

My fave. Japanese place is about 4 thousand miles away..... 

They do a lovely salmon with terriyaki sauce, some kind of spicy sauteed vegetables. The steak with aioli is very nice too.
Not a big fan of sushi but some of it is ok.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

All we eat around here for the most part is italian. Mexican and chinese or japanese at least once every week or two. Actually had some greek this past friday at the greek festival and it was pretty good. As far as all that other hoop la stuff, I'm not trying it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am with Suttle on the rib eye and corn on the cob as long as it is sweet corn......and don't have to go anywhere to get it. I could eat it daily where I have never found any ethnic foods I could do every day.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with you guys on steak and corn on the cob. Add pizza to that and I could exist forever. I can eat a descent pizza at least every other day.:grin:

But I do enjoy most other ethnic food.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Cornbread stuffing


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gotta say oriental food is my favourite. There is a few Vietnamese soup "Pho" places close to me that I like. I've just discovered Sushi as well that is so damned yummy, who woulda thunk raw fish could taste so good! 

My favourite though is a little Sichuan joint run mostly by a family with some hired help. The father is the maitre d' and his wife does all the cooking. They have their own garden in the back where they grow their own peppers, tomatoes and hot chile peppers for the resto. It doesn't get any better than that. 

I also enjoy Lebanese food Tzatiki, hummus and garlic on special BBQ'd chicken and beef yummy yummy! Indian and Thai as great too succulent butter chicken, or green curry chicken .. a taste explosion!  I really like the food that has a bit of a bite to it, bland foods are just so boring.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Sushi?...we call that bait here in my part of the world! :-\"


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Mmm, food! 

Thai is my favorite. I used to think Tom Kha had some secret ingredient that made you addicted to it, but then I made it myself and nope, it's just that good. That's my benchmark of any Thai place.

Italian is a standby. Other favs would include Greek, middle Eastern (lots of that around here!), Vietnamese. Indian food is pretty good too.

When I travel, no matter where I go, food is a big part of the experience. I try to sample local fare as much as possible and I've eaten some awesome meals that way. Also some failures. 

Laura


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Geoff - There is a Lebanese restaurant the next town over from me that started out as a hole in the wall joint that is now a big restaurant. On nights when there is no wind you can smell the cooking garlic a block away. On the outside wall of the restaurant a painted statement says " You Love Garlic We Love You".


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Sushi?...we call that bait here in my part of the world! :-\"


That is some pretty pricey bait you use.:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Mmm, food!
> 
> Thai is my favorite. I used to think Tom Kha had some secret ingredient that made you addicted to it, but then I made it myself and nope, it's just that good. That's my benchmark of any Thai place.
> 
> ...


Laura You can cook Thai food??? Whoa I am truly impressed!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Lee.

I like Thai food quite a bit. There is a variety, but a Green Curry with rice and a nice assortment of vegetables is a nice standby. There's a restaurant in Madison that has Salmon with a sweet chili sauce and some vegetables that is probably my favorite.

Indian food is great. I love curries, so you might notice a theme. I tned to think yellow curry when I think Indian food. Naan bread is a great special something Indian food brings to the table. You can make your own on the grill too. I tend to make it too thick so it ends up being grilled garlic bread brushed with butter, more like traditional bread rather than the thinner crisper authentic way, but it's awesome and the recipe is really pretty simple! I also like Vindaloo quite a bit.

I've enjoyed my limited exposure to Korean food. I'm a big fan of Sushi, which is not exclusive to Korean food obviously, but have had a few meals at the local Korean place, the names of which I cannot remember. It's a bit more interesting than the Japanese cuisine I've had and was really, really delicious. You're on your own though because I probably just asked the waiters for their suggestions. I'd definitely love to try more though.

And yes, I like Belgian beer a/o Scotch with my spicy food. Queue the "Scotch drinkers are a-hole" comments.  Actually, I also think a nice white whine can go really well as a cooling agent for some of the spicier foods. Try a Gewurztraminer with some spicy food. I really like Fetzer Gewurztraminer as it's cheap, sweet, spicy, and just always been a smooth-tasting and enjoyable wine. It goes great with Thai food!
http://www.fetzer.com/gewurztraminer.aspx

I also liked the authentic Scottish and British food I had when I was in Europe. Not to lump the two together, but I recall them jointly because we went on our honeymoon there. Bangers & Mash, Scottish eggs, Shepherds Pie, and others I'm forgetting are all nice. I just tend to like the spicier Asian types of food, or curry-infused foods. I've only tried a few Greek or French foods, although those would be worth a punt, and Ethiopian food can supposedly be very good. With some of this I think it might matter more who's making it than what ethnicity it is. Chinese food for instance can vary from really good to the equivalent of a sweet syrup-coated Asian version of McDonalds-type fast food. Same with Italian. A lot of what defines whether or not I like Italian food depends more on the restaurant or cook and less on the style or the name on the menu. But I do love good Italian food, or even Americana food for that matter.

-Cheers


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I pretty much like them all. That much can be garnered with a look at my "used to be" slim and trim figure LMAO/.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Geoff - There is a Lebanese restaurant the next town over from me that started out as a hole in the wall joint that is now a big restaurant. On nights when there is no wind you can smell the cooking garlic a block away. On the outside wall of the restaurant a painted statement says " You Love Garlic We Love You".


Nice!! I used to work with a guy that we called 'Garlic breath' as whenever the bosses wanted to write him up or give him shit, he would chew on raw garlic cloves and and wild leek before going into the office and purposely get in their faces so the reek would make the meetings always 'ahem' short.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David, did you try Cullen Skink at all when you were in Scotland ? That has to be one of the tastiest soups ever! I've actually bought some smoked haddock for dinner tonight, I won't be making soup with it though.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Gotta say oriental food is my favourite. There is a few Vietnamese soup "Pho" places close to me that I like. I've just discovered Sushi as well that is so damned yummy, who woulda thunk raw fish could taste so good!
> 
> My favourite though is a little Sichuan joint run mostly by a family with some hired help. The father is the maitre d' and his wife does all the cooking. They have their own garden in the back where they grow their own peppers, tomatoes and hot chile peppers for the resto. It doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> I also enjoy Lebanese food Tzatiki, hummus and garlic on special BBQ'd chicken and beef yummy yummy! Indian and Thai as great too succulent butter chicken, or green curry chicken .. a taste explosion!  I really like the food that has a bit of a bite to it, bland foods are just so boring.


I make my own houmus from time to time, I make it with lots of fresh garlic to give it good bite and heaps of fresh coriander. Love the stuff :grin:.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I make my own houmus from time to time, I make it with lots of fresh garlic to give it good bite and heaps of fresh coriander. Love the stuff :grin:.


Those chick peas are good for your pooper too! \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Those chick peas are good for your pooper too! \\/


 
Not if you're a tight arse ! \\/


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I like a little bit of everything but Mexican is my fav. Real Mex not the Americanized shit! American food is my least fav, could live without steak my whole life and not care. Italian, Thai, Chinese...I cook up my fav's in each ethnicity.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Live without steak? Blasphemy! Not too much tastes better than an ultra rare T-bone with A1.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It used to be easy. We had the old standbys. Now we have many new discoveries to explore. There is Italian, Chinese, French, Mexican, Thai, Japanese, Korean, Peruvian, Cuban, Brazilian, Mongolian, Middle Eastern, Caribbean and Jewish. I might have forgot some.
> 
> That doesn't even include some of the now popular regional US food.


ethiopian...http://ethiopiandiamondcuisine.com/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I like Sashimi , Greek food and karahi (lamb meat cooked with tomatoes, salt and jalapenos).


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> I like Sashimi , Greek food and karahi (lamb meat cooked with tomatoes, salt and jalapenos).


Faisal, someone has been kidding you about lamb karahi. It ain't cooked with jalapenos, I'm pretty sure they don't have jalapenos in Punjab. :smile: Oh, and you forgot the ginger....I'm a fan.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I think he meant khorica jolokia


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> I think he meant khorica jolokia


Maybe he will return and clear up this confusing mess :lol:.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> ethiopian...http://ethiopiandiamondcuisine.com/


I want to try that food. I never have eaten Ethiopian cuisine. I saw something on it a while back on one of the food networks. My new love is Brazilian.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Faisal, someone has been kidding you about lamb karahi. It ain't cooked with jalapenos, I'm pretty sure they don't have jalapenos in Punjab. :smile: Oh, and you forgot the ginger....I'm a fan.


Maggie, the recipe and ingredients change depending on geographical locations/ethnicity. In Punjab they use a lot of curry and spices. Up north we just use salt, tomatoes, lamb fat and lamb meat. The jalapenos (green hot pepper) is added right at the end , it does not give it a hot flavor but a nice essence (hard to describe). If you would swing by to Dallas I will cook you an authentic Frontier lamb Karahi (totally different from the way they cook it in the Punjab).


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

ethiopian is good. just eat it with clean people


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I love Indian food, so it's my first choice if I'm going out to a restaurant.

My brother is in town to visit me - last night we went out for sushi. (His choice) We'll be going out for Thai food one night this week, too. 

No one has mentioned Jamaican Rotis. I used to live near a place that made awesome Roti. Pumpkin and spinach was my favourite, chick pea a and potato is pretty good, and chicken, beef or goat was also on the menu for carnivores. Tiny little storefront, super cheap and really good.

Hard to pick a favourite... I like food.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Tim Hortons, very ethnic and the prices are good.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I like a little bit of everything but Mexican is my fav. Real Mex not the Americanized shit! American food is my least fav, could live without steak my whole life and not care. Italian, Thai, Chinese...I cook up my fav's in each ethnicity.


Are you eating the real Thai and Chinese food or the Americanized shit ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Are you eating the real Thai and Chinese food or the Americanized shit ?


The very best Thai food I ever ate in my life was in 1966 Bangkok, Thailand on R&R out of Vietnam. It was some floating marketplace and the hooker I rented that day and I stopped at this little joint at river's edge for lunch. 

I sat there drinking Thai beer and chowed down on some great Thai food. The war seemed a million miles away right about then.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I work off duty at a Vietnamese place when they have weddings or fly in big name Vietnamese singers . I learned early on it's rude to turn anything down they offer me . Because of that I've eaten some things I normally wouldn't have and I'm glad I did because most of it has been really good .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I work off duty at a Vietnamese place when they have weddings or fly in big name Vietnamese singers . I learned early on it's rude to turn anything down they offer me . Because of that I've eaten some things I normally wouldn't have and I'm glad I did because most of it has been really good .


Are you talking about hookers or food?.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It was some floating marketplace and the hooker I rented that day and I stopped at this little joint at river's edge for lunch.


"That Day" :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> "That Day" :lol:


5 days R&R 5 hookers $12 bucks for 24 hours in 1966.\\/


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> David, did you try Cullen Skink at all when you were in Scotland ? That has to be one of the tastiest soups ever! I've actually bought some smoked haddock for dinner tonight, I won't be making soup with it though.


No, but I'd love to try it! It'd be a meal for one as my wife, and thus far my daughter, do not eat fish. The Bulldog should be good for it though, she'll eat anything!

On a serious note, I'll try to find a good fairly authentic looking recipe and make it at home. Not sure there are any good Scottish restaurants around, and if they are I have no ins on how to find them.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> 5 days R&R 5 hookers $12 bucks for 24 hours in 1966.\\/


Boy, and to think we complain about how the price of gas has gone up!

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I want to try that food. I never have eaten Ethiopian cuisine. I saw something on it a while back on one of the food networks. My new love is Brazilian.


I meant to check out an Ethiopian restaurant when I was in Minneapolis about a week ago called the Blue Nile, supposedly really good. That has me wanting to try some Ethiopian food. Anybody got any good recipes or dishes to try?

As an aside, I also like Ethiopian coffee a lot. It can be very fruity and sweet with a nice acidity to it. It can be very interesting and good.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Boy, and to think we complain about how the price of gas has gone up!
> 
> -Cheers


And if if you weren't "happy" when you got back back to the hotel you could return them to the mamason and get a new one if you talked nice.:grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never seen enchiladas in Mexico, think it is an American thing. I personally like gyros the best.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I think nachos is an American thing too.

My favorite Mexican food has to be the fish tacos from the roadside trailers in baja. Yum! Haven't been down there in forever because frankly I'd like to continue living. 

Laura


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Vietnamese iced coffee?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> ethiopian...http://ethiopiandiamondcuisine.com/


 Im not sold on ethiopian food. I went to an Ethiopian resturant once and the only thing on the menu was United Nations rice and Red Cross food packages.......


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

SOUTHERN 

GRITS, had some tonight for supper.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Are you talking about hookers or food?.


Just the food . Ever since I turned down a trip to Vietnam to meet the owners 24 year old niece none of the women there will give me the time of day . 

She actually thinks I don't like Asian women which she couldn't be more wrong about . Some of the most beautiful women I've ever seen and the dresses they wear are torture , especially the singers . I'm such an idiot .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Are you eating the real Thai and Chinese food or the Americanized shit ?


 
Oh it's real. Family owned and operated places, been eating there since I was a kid.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Maggie, the recipe and ingredients change depending on geographical locations/ethnicity. In Punjab they use a lot of curry and spices. Up north we just use salt, tomatoes, lamb fat and lamb meat. The jalapenos (green hot pepper) is added right at the end , it does not give it a hot flavor but a nice essence (hard to describe). If you would swing by to Dallas I will cook you an authentic Frontier lamb Karahi (totally different from the way they cook it in the Punjab).


Faisal, that's a great and hospitable invitation, Cheers! I'm sure I would enjoy it but....

It kinda sounds half Mexican, half Indian to me with the Jalapenos. It's kinda like saying you can make lamb karahi with Scotch bonnet peppers like what they use in the Carribean isn't it ? I get what you're saying about adding the chillis right at the end, I cook like that too only I add chillis early on in cooking for general flavour and add the thin green finger chillis toward the end.

At the weekend there when I was peed off with hubby, I cooked lamb dansak, my usual way, only I added Thai birds eye chillis (a good handful) near the end 'cos I was peed off with him. There is no way that could have been an authentic Indian curry....

It's not so different when I suggesteed Cullen Skink to David, if he can't acquire smoked haddock block, smoked in the traditional way here, he is utterly wasting his time in attempting to replicate this dish.

Anyway, I'm sure you cook a wonderful variation of lamb karahi :-D.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Faisal, that's a great and hospitable invitation, Cheers! I'm sure I would enjoy it but....
> 
> It kinda sounds half Mexican, half Indian to me with the Jalapenos.
> Anyway, I'm sure you cook a wonderful variation of lamb karahi :-D.


Not really, back home we use what is known as jalapenos here in Dallas. Over there we call it "shin marchakai" literal translation from Pushto to English is "green pepper". In Punjab they call it "sabaz mirch" again the literal translation from Urdu to English is "green pepper", in Punjab they add a ton of spices in addition. Nothing half mexican or half Indian about it (it is none of these), it is authentic lamb karahi as still cooked there and what I ate growing up in NWFP.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I also really enjoy Middle Eastern cuisine, probably as much or more than Thai. I am very lucky, I have extended family members who are Persian, and great cooks, so I know it's authentic.


----------

